# Baby Starfish...



## ericksse (Oct 26, 2010)

It's been about 5 weeks since I started my tank and found a baby star fish on the glass. Wow didn't expect that. Did some research and found information about Asterina stars...I'm pretty sure that's what it is. Debating whether to keep it there or pull it out...

Anyone want to comment?


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Is the aquarium still set up? What a find


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Different people will tell you different things. Some strongly advise you to get rid of them, some tell you that they can be kept without any ill effects... You might want to do some research for yourself to see if they will affect what you want you tank to be like down the road


----------

